# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی پزشکی یا روانشناسی(ازاد)

## emprator227

سلام .بین این دو تا رشته کدومش اینده و درامد بهتری داره؟
اگه نظرتون روی روانشناسی هست ازاد بزنم یا پیام نور.(بدون ازمون).
الان روانشناسی هایی که پیام نور و ازاد ارائه میدن بالینی هستن یا نه؟

----------


## zendegiyeno

روانشناسی رشته خیلی خوبیه ولی متاسفانه تو جامعه داره اشباع میشه 
مهندسی پزشکی خیلی رشته خوب و ایده آلی هست و تو ایران با یه کم خلاقیت میشه حسابی توش معروف شد و پول درآورد

----------


## emprator227

> روانشناسی رشته خیلی خوبیه ولی متاسفانه تو جامعه داره اشباع میشه 
> مهندسی پزشکی خیلی رشته خوب و ایده آلی هست و تو ایران با یه کم خلاقیت میشه حسابی توش معروف شد و پول درآورد


خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز ولی میخوام بددنم کدوم بهتره.
مهندسی پزشکی هم گرایش بیومکانیک رو میگم.حال اینجوری چیکار کنم؟
به سوالای دیگه هم جواب بدین.

----------

